# UAE working visa while having existing qatar working visa



## olinidisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Good day to all of you guys, I really hope you can help me with my query.
I've been working in qatar for almost 5years and decided to move to dubai for a change, so i took a visit visa and been here in dubai for almost 3 weeks now, alhamdullah I already got a job offer. I already emailed my company in qatar and filed my resignation so they can cancel my visa and they acknowledge my resignation but they said they cannot cancel my visa if im not physically present in qatar and they said my visa will automatically get cancelled after 6months if ill not comeback to doha. and at the same time my qatar work permit is only valid till September 2015, My question is will there be any problem issuing my UAE working visa if i have an existing working visa stamped in my passport? 
Please help me guys, I just really need a clear answer.
thank you all


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

olinidisu said:


> Good day to all of you guys, I really hope you can help me with my query.
> I've been working in qatar for almost 5years and decided to move to dubai for a change, so i took a visit visa and been here in dubai for almost 3 weeks now, alhamdullah I already got a job offer. I already emailed my company in qatar and filed my resignation so they can cancel my visa and they acknowledge my resignation but they said they cannot cancel my visa if im not physically present in qatar and they said my visa will automatically get cancelled after 6months if ill not comeback to doha. and at the same time my qatar work permit is only valid till September 2015, My question is will there be any problem issuing my UAE working visa if i have an existing working visa stamped in my passport?
> Please help me guys, I just really need a clear answer.
> thank you all


Hi,
Qatar is a cheap 40 minute flight from Dubai - not the other end of the world!
Just simply go back there and get your visa cancelled properly.
Then you have a clean slate if you want to go back there in the future and you won't face any issues with that visa in your passport - whilst getting your new Dubai work visa issued,
Cheers
Steve


----------



## olinidisu (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks for the reply steve, however i have my reason why I cant go back to qatar right now to cancel it, as I have my credit card unpaid amount in the bank, and if i will go there to cancel it they would not be able to do so as I have to pay the amount before getting out from the country, I dont have any plan of running away from it as my end of service would cover it but knowing my company , processing the end of service takes them more than 1 month, and as of now i dont have 20,000 qatar riyals to pay from my own pocket and cant afford to stay almost a month to qatar to wait for it as my employer may not be able to wait for me by then. So my main question is here is obtaining UAE working visa while there's a valid qatar working visa stamped in my passport.. I need a self experienced comment.. thank you guysss..


----------



## mann_007 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,

What happened to your case, please do let me know?


----------

